# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  Bagheera chatte noire cherche famille URGENT(80)

## Pascale_80

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* bagheera
*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 9 ans 
*N° d'identification:* 200JAT
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						 Chats,
						 Enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 80 - Somme
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil

Risque de mort







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 0663091603
*E-mail :* sterilmatou@sfr.fr





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 80 




 Bagheera est une chatte noire gentille, câline , joueuse , calme

----------


## bab

> Bagherra cherche toujours sa famille pour la vie. Vraiment personne pour elle ?

----------


## Pascale_80

Les noirs toujours aussi difficiles à placer. Pourtant bagherra magnifique

----------


## GADYNETTE

pourquoi risque de mort, elle a l'air si gentille !!!

----------


## bab

> Idem pour Baguera, aucune proposition pour elle. Elle est pourtant si belle notre panthère noire


.

----------


## bab

> Bagherra notre belle panthère noire de 6 ans recherche toujours sa famille. Elle est identifiée et stérilisée et les frais d'adoption sont de 80 euros. Elle se trouve sur Abbeville.

----------


## doriant

Bagherra, sortie de la rue avec ses bébés, n'a jamais interessé personne. Aucune proposition pr elle !!

 



******************** anciennes fotos 2016/18

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## doriant

Baguera 7ans, qui aimerait bien trouver sa famille. Elle est câline, calme et toute noire

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> pourquoi risque de mort, elle a l'air si gentille !!!


Presque un an sans avoir eu la réponse !!! Elle est pourtant compatible xxl , un prix d'adoption abordable alors je ne comprends pas Et aussi dommage que les co voiturages soient refusés ...............


et malgré son âge , son "risque de mort?, ses années à l'association je ne vois pas de post récent pour elle sur Facebook ::

----------


## Eclipse

Bonjour, est-elle toujours à l'adoption ? Est-elle habituée à sortir ? Actuellement vit-elle dans une maison ou un appartement ? S'entendrait-elle avec une jeune chienne (bouledogue française de 7 mois) de petite taille (7 kgs), gentille mais vive et joueuse ?

----------


## Eclipse

Je tiens à préciser que ma chienne aime les chats, qu'elle a vécu avec des chats âgées et que si elle est tonique et joueuse, elle se dépense surtout en extérieure. Dans la maison elle passe le plus clair de son temps à dormir sur le canapé ou dans mes bras (le privilège de sa petite taille  :Smile: ). Les chats ont de nombreux arbres à chats où se réfugier auxquels la chienne n'a pas accès. De plus nous n'autorisons pas la chienne a monter à l'étage où se trouve les chambres. Ce privilège est réservé aux chats qui peuvent squatter les lits à loisir. Ma chienne est stérilisée. Elle est plus calme et plus posée qu'il y a quelques mois. Elle est joueuse avec un animal joueur et calme avec un animal calme. C'est une vrai perle. Elle aime tout le monde  :: . Le seul soucis c'est qu'elle a envie d'avoir un compagnon de jeu, que je n'ai pas d'autres chiens et que ma chatte actuelle est âgée et malade. Accueillir un chat joueur serait un vrai plus pour nous.

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Pascale 80 semblait vous dire sur le post de Grognon qu'il vous conviendrait mieux que cette belle Bagheera
J'ai lu votre peine et celle de votre mari avec le "départ" de vos siamoises et je comprends votre peine

Je vous souhaite d'accueillir le chat qui fera votre bonheur et le sien

----------


## Eclipse

Merci beaucoup.

----------


## bab

> Bagheera une de nos timides toujours en hauteur et invisible quand il y a du monde


.

----------

